# Shrimplets survival



## dtrea2662 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am no expert at all, but i find that sometimes they are just really good at hiding. They can fit/get to about anywhere in the tank. I have a 20L with lots of plants and moss and sometimes i can see 30+ babies and other times i can only find 1 or 2. When that happens i usually find myself repeatedly going back to the tank and doing head counts to see how many i have. But like i said, in my experience they are probably just hiding.


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

What kind of substrate and plants do you have? i.e they could be hiding.
Planaria are definitely as possibility.

I feed my tank every few days. Last time I threw a piece of sweet potato in there, everybody came out to feast, even the tiny little ones, LOL. So I find the big piece of food a good attractant for observation.


----------



## KatherineL (Nov 8, 2013)

I used to have those worries with my adult cherries. I thought half of them died. It wasn't until I moved the "survivors" to a smaller tank that I found the other half in the old tank... Slowly one by one over 2 weeks lol. Its easy for me to see the smaller shrimplets... Its like they're naive and sit out in the open. 

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah if you have moss/plants then they just hide really well. I know I see like 20 or so adults swimming around and sometime in the evening I spot 50+ juvies feeding on the sponge filter.


----------



## Dead Can Dance (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm using Mr Aqua substrate. 
Also a large piece of driftwood and a couple of moss plates.

Never tried sweet potato, do you boil it ?
I might still dose with no planaria but I'll keep an eye out for little ones. 



35ppt said:


> What kind of substrate and plants do you have? i.e they could be hiding.
> Planaria are definitely as possibility.
> 
> I feed my tank every few days. Last time I threw a piece of sweet potato in there, everybody came out to feast, even the tiny little ones, LOL. So I find the big piece of food a good attractant for observation.


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

How long has this tank been set up? A good biofilm is really helpful with babies. Also, from my experience, and from what I have read, you have to figure about a 2 week "hump" for the CRS/CBS shrimplets to get over. If they clear that hump, they generally live on just fine. To help them with that, I find that biofilm, baby powdered food, and bee pollen are really good helpers. As others have also pointed out, a good amount of moss is always nice to have as well.


----------



## Dead Can Dance (Jan 27, 2013)

The tanks around 6 months old. So there should be enough biofilm.
Do you daily powder feed ?


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

Every other is what I do on the powder, and a little scoop goes a long ways. They all like it though and they'll clean it out of the moss as well.


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

Dead Can Dance said:


> I'm using Mr Aqua substrate.
> Also a large piece of driftwood and a couple of moss plates.
> 
> Never tried sweet potato, do you boil it ?
> I might still dose with no planaria but I'll keep an eye out for little ones.


I would just say tiny shrimps could be hard to see depending on substrate particle size.

I actually braise thick slices of s.potato for my dog. Cook them in small qty of water in covered pan. Then I peel the skin off. I give the skin to the shrimps - it has a small amt of flesh on it so it doesn't 'foul' the water too much. The dog gets the rest of it 

Have you tried trapping the planaria with food? That would give the shrimplets time to mature a bit before dosing chems.


----------



## ShrimpChips (Mar 27, 2014)

35ppt said:


> I actually braise thick slices of s.potato for my dog. Cook them in small qty of water in covered pan. Then I peel the skin off. I give the skin to the shrimps - it has a small amt of flesh on it so it doesn't 'foul' the water too much. The dog gets the rest of it


you have a lucky dog! i want some sweet potato...lol


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

I had dis same thot the other day.. I thot maybe my prefilter was sucking all my shrimplets.. Lifted my drift wood and found 30+ of my shrimps jus chilling... I started moving shrimp also.. Haha good luck!


----------



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

In my crs tank I was getting baby counts in the upper teens, then one day only 5 for days. I mistakenly changed water with a bit colder water. When that water hit the moss about 40 baby shrimp. Came boiling out! They do hide well

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead Can Dance (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine aren't hiding.
When they reach an age that is easily seen, I notice there's only 2 or 3.
I have no plants in my tank, only moss and driftwood. Could that be a problem ?


----------

